# Diverse Fragen bezüglich Eclipse



## DarthShader (28. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hätte da mal einige Fragen, die mich schon seit längerem interessieren, ich mir jedoch bisher noch nicht beantworten konnte (bezüglich Eclipse 3.1.2):

- Soweit ich weiß, ist Eclipse ja mit Java entwickelt worden. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche GUI Bibliothek dafür benutzt wurde? Fand vielleicht die Eclipse eigene SWT lib Anwendung, und falls ja, mit welchen Klassen kann man diese andockenden Fenster erstellen?

- Ich möchte gerne die Hintergrundfarbe der aktuellen Zeile ändern. Ich habe eine entsprechende Option unter "Preferences -> General -> Editors -> Text Editors -> Current line highlight" gefunden, jedoch bewirkt die Umstellung der Farbe im Java Editor nichts.

- wo wird in Eclipse eigentlich festgelegt, wie sich der Editor verhält, wenn man z.B. ein Anführungszeichen " eingibt? Standardmäßig macht Eclipse dann noch ein zweites " hitnerher... kann man das irgendwo beeinflussen?


Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe (zu den, zugegeben, eher unwichtigen Fragen


----------



## flashray (29. April 2006)

Hallo DarthShader,



			
				DarthShader hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Soweit ich weiß, ist Eclipse ja mit Java entwickelt worden. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche GUI Bibliothek dafür benutzt wurde? Fand vielleicht die Eclipse eigene SWT lib Anwendung, und falls ja, mit welchen Klassen kann man diese andockenden Fenster erstellen?


Ja, es wurden SWT und JFace benutzt. Für andockende Fenster brauchst du unter anderem die Klasse Sash.
http://www.eclipse.org/swt/
http://www.eclipse.org/swt/widgets/




> - Ich möchte gerne die Hintergrundfarbe der aktuellen Zeile ändern. Ich habe eine entsprechende Option unter "Preferences -> General -> Editors -> Text Editors -> Current line highlight" gefunden, jedoch bewirkt die Umstellung der Farbe im Java Editor nichts.


Damit die Aktualisierung erfolgt, musst du dieses auch mit "Apply" bestätigen. Zweitens alle geöffneten Fenster schließen. Wenn du nun eine Datei zum bearbeiten erneut öffnest wirst du die Änderung sehen.



> - wo wird in Eclipse eigentlich festgelegt, wie sich der Editor verhält, wenn man z.B. ein Anführungszeichen " eingibt? Standardmäßig macht Eclipse dann noch ein zweites " hitnerher... kann man das irgendwo beeinflussen?


Für Autoformat, Codeassistent und ähnlichem:
Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> alle Unterpunkte
Preferences -> Java -> Editor -> Typing <- Hier kannst du das Verhalten bezüglich dem Eintippen von Anführungszeichen einstellen.


Vg Erdal


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo!



> - Soweit ich weiß, ist Eclipse ja mit Java entwickelt worden. Kann mir jemand sagen, welche GUI Bibliothek dafür benutzt wurde? Fand vielleicht die Eclipse eigene SWT lib Anwendung, und falls ja, mit welchen Klassen kann man diese andockenden Fenster erstellen?


Wie flashray schon sagte basiert die Oberflaeche von Eclipse zum einen aus SWT (Standard Widget Toolkit) als Low-Level "Basis" und JFace einem 
einem high level abstraction Layer. Diese "herausziehbaren"  Fenster sind ein Feature das mit JFace-Views kommt. Um das auszuprobieren wuerde
ich vorschlagen, dass du einfach mal den Assistent fuer eine Rich Client Platform (RCP) Anwendung aufrufst und die daraus genierte Testanwendung
analysierst. Da kannst du auch View-Parts herausziehen.

Gruss Tom


----------



## DarthShader (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

danke für Eure Antworten, das hat mir schon sehr geholfen.


----------



## flashray (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo Tom,



			
				Thomas Darimont hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese "herausziehbaren"  Fenster sind ein Feature das mit JFace-Views kommt.



danke für die Korrektur.


Vg Erdal


----------

